# Middle Earth in Spain: Eco-Tourism Theme Park



## RangerStryder (Dec 10, 2008)

Arghhhhhhh...why not in U.S.A.?

Hopefully I can visit this place when its ready.....chk out the pictures, there planning to build all the familiar places in M.E. on that place...hop and skip from Madrid. 

*http://www.pequenatierramedia.es/*


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks awesome!! Maybe someday


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 10, 2008)

No Carrock? No Lonely Mountain? No Mordor? oh well. I'll just have to be content with living here in Valinor, apparently.


----------



## Illuin (Dec 10, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _I'll just have to be content with living here in Valinor, apparently_


 




Ha, I’ve always wondered if that comparison was in the back of Tolkien’s mind myself.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I wonder if Ralph Bakshi did any of the Outdoor shooting for the animated _The Lord of the Rings_ in this location? It's entirely possible, if you compare the production photos and the pictures on the website, but I'm not entirely sure.

Anyway, everyone knows the _real_ Shire is England, you can even visit "Bag End"...


----------

